# Adma tug Arzanah



## David McG (Jun 29, 2012)

I had the pleasure of being Master of the tug Arzanah, working the Zakum field off Abu Dhabi in the 70's. I am searching for a photo of this magnificent tug can anybody help please.


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

*Dalmah*



David McG said:


> I had the pleasure of being Master of the tug Arzanah, working the Zakum field off Abu Dhabi in the 70's. I am searching for a photo of this magnificent tug can anybody help please.


Think this one was her sister ship


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

David,

There's a picture of the working ends (stern) of *ARZANAH* and *DALMAH* at Das Island at:
https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/83245/title/bp-tugs-at-das-island/cat/503

The attached sheet includes a picture of *ARZANAH* circa early 1960s.

Cheers,


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

DxbBob said:


> David,
> 
> There's a picture of the working ends (stern) of *ARZANAH* and *DALMAH* at Das Island at:
> https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/83245/title/bp-tugs-at-das-island/cat/503
> ...


Arzanah, Dalmah were also names of ADNATCO tankers, along with Al Dhabyah, Baynuna, Al Dhibyania, Al Ain, Diyyinah, etc.
Dannic


----------

